# The Duke, Newgale , Pembs



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Just to make you aware, The Duke pub is now only allowing 5-6 vans to stay .
They will only allow vans to stay on hookup. Dont know if this is just July Aug but suspect the campsite / national park have something to do with it.

Many were disappointed on Friday evening.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Its always freezing cold in Newgale even in the height of the summer. No great loss for me although the surrounding area is spectacular and much much warmer.


----------

